# Hard Wired Radar Detector



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Does this help? This is kind of a crappy diagram. Perhaps you can get a photo of it disassembled somewhere.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> I recently bought a Escort radar detector since I can't keep my foot off the gas and don't need a big insurance bill. So now I'm looking into a rear view mirror mount that hard wires into the auto dimming mirror for a seamless look.
> 
> Does anyone know how to open the plastic cover behind the rear view mirror and against the windshield?? The mount is supposed to come with detailed instructions but i can't find anything online about removing said cover to get to the wires! The whole rear view mirror mount is tight and has and installed look. I just don't want to have to pay for simple installation from a car stereo store for a 2 minute wire splice deal. Any help in appreciated as always! :not_worthy:


Too get that a part you need to use a flat head screw driver or something flat in the center groove and turn it and it will come apart. I hard wired my escort radar detector also. However I just ran the wire through the rear view mirror cover and across the headliner (pushed the power cable between the headliner and car) then down the A pillar on the driver side and then plugged it into the fuse box on the drivers side. I don't know if you want to tap into any of the wires by the rear view mirro.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Escort makes a wire with inline fuse to directly tap into the dimming rear view mirrow. Radar turns on and off with the car.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

What is inside that black cover behind the mirror. I don't have the auto dimming mirror, so I am wondering if there is anything inside.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought that mirror hardire tap and took it to a pro who couldn't make it work. So I ran the long wire to the fusebox down the pillar and all to wire it. Still turns on and off with the car just fine. Which kind of mount are you using. I bought a mount off ebay for 25 bucks and it has serviced my Valentine 1 AND my Escort 9500ix wonderfully. Saved a crap load lemme tell you that. If you want pics lemme know.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I had that cover off last week as I'm trying to install a dashcam and steal power similarly. I'm thinking that the best source of power for this type of application would be the dome light. I think the leads to the light are always hot, however the car has its ten minute power off feature to protect the battery that would allow this setup. Family is in town now so I shouldn't be taking apart my car currently but I hope to test my theory with a multimeter soon enough.


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

I was able to mount mine without having to pop the plastic off behind the rear view mirror. I know there is a thread here somewhere but I need to look for it. I ran the wire under the headboard and behind the driver side airbag panel along the windshield and into the fuse box.


----------

